# scent killer washing detergent



## jonston18 (Oct 7, 2007)

does anyone know any kind of mixture to make scent killing wasing detergent to wash your hunting clothes with.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I wash mine in nothing but good ol' baking soda.....


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

Not washins soap but I got this last year here on AT
home made scent killer that works and is cheap to make! 

Ingredients for Scent Killer:

16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide ( yes, I use the brown bottled stuff)

16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water or water from a dehumidifier 

¼ cup baking soda

1 oz. On non-scented shampoo (I use Hunters Specialties green shampoo) 
(Or adjust amounts to whatever size you make accordingly)

Let sit for several days (1 gallon milk jug works good with lid loose) This recipe is also good for removing blood from your hands in the field after dressing your critter! No dried blood, presents a better image!


Here an idea for some scent free 'baby wipes'... 

mix up a batch of scent killer as per instructions above...

take a roll of heavy duty paper towels (Bounty, Scott, etc..not the 49 cent cheapies) 

cut the roll in half with an electric knife so you have 2 short rolls of paper towels(don't try a regular knife... it doesn't work). Pull the cardboard tube from the middle of the half roll 

Find a rubbermaid or tupperware container big enough to hold the 1/2 roll of paper towels (and with a good sealed lid). 

Put one of the 1/2 rolls of paper in the container, pour in the scent killer, let the wipes soak up the scent killer, keep covered tight so they don't dry out. Because the inner cardboard tube is out, pull the paper towels out the from the middle like a kleenex!


----------



## bucktownboy (Feb 12, 2006)

We just use laundry soap that is free of dyes and perfumes all year . This stuff is cheaper than "hunters speciality " detergent .


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

SandMan835 said:


> Not washins soap but I got this last year here on AT
> home made scent killer that works and is cheap to make!
> 
> Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> ...




Thanks will have to try this


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

*Twenty Mule Team Borax* Its been around forever and is cheap.


----------



## GSPKurt (Sep 18, 2008)

bucktownboy said:


> we just use laundry soap that is free of dyes and perfumes all year . This stuff is cheaper than "hunters speciality " detergent .


+1.


----------



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

bucktownboy said:


> We just use laundry soap that is free of dyes and perfumes all year . This stuff is cheaper than "hunters speciality " detergent .


same here


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*I agree*



bucktownboy said:


> We just use laundry soap that is free of dyes and perfumes all year . This stuff is cheaper than "hunters speciality " detergent .


All those product are simple soaps no scent or coloring with a bit of triclosan witch lasts about 30 Min after that it's the same. Your better off using good soaps and use layers.

Here is a nice article about it 

http://health.howstuffworks.com/question692.htm


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I stopped using "novelty" hunting clothes wash years ago. The cost is ridiculous.

I use the hyper-allergenic "ALL" clothes wash found at most grocery stores. 
There are many more brands that don't contain brighteners or perfumes. All of the family laundry is done with this detergent.


----------



## parkerarcher197 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Baking Soda*

This past season was my first hunting with a bow...I was careful with the wid, but wanted to be sure that I was "scent free"...I washed my clothes after every sweaty hunt and when needed with baking soda and had deer all over me.


----------



## gutpile421 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Soap*

I shower with octagon bar soap, $0.79 a bar and about 3 times the size of the HS bar, never had any problems getting winded


----------

